# Spydrx



## sopappy (Nov 6, 2017)

There was a fellow in here contemplating these SPYDRX LEDs....
I was wondering if he ever bought them.
(I never could make the search here work for me)


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought it. It will take 2 weeks.
https://fluence.science/


----------



## my my (Nov 8, 2017)

I bought 1 of the spyder X,, and 1 spyder..
On my 2nd grow with the X...   plants love it... i have the X in a 4 x 4 room, and there is 100% coverage in the intire room...
expensive, but worth it imo.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 14, 2017)

oh, excellent, I'll be right over.
You think there expensive there? Try getting one up here in Loonie land, it'll be 1300- another 150- in shipping, no retailers up here
what do you do with 6 year old LEDS? Wish I'd been able to wait for these babies.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 14, 2017)

umbra said:


> I bought it. It will take 2 weeks.
> https://fluence.science/



internet changes too fast for me, is that site new? I just looked a couple weeks ago sheesh
was it you researching here? I'm wondering if there's another who decided against them for something else

I know words, good words


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2017)

I have no idea how long the site has been up. I was directed to it about a month ago.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 18, 2017)

My pot is mediocre at best these days. I won't sell it. :-(
Terpenes are there, appearance is okay, on the fluffy side, sparse. 
I remember them more dense when I first got the LEDs 5 - 7 years ago. 
I know it affects yield, but does light affect potency?


----------



## sopappy (Nov 18, 2017)

i can't reply.. enjoy, umbra, a ways off for me yet :-( 
cripes, 1300 bucks to get one up here in loonie land
try and buy an electric car up here, Ontario is a joke


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2017)

Got the LED. speechless. replaced 2 1000w MH


----------



## Xaluti (Nov 28, 2017)

my my said:


> I bought 1 of the spyder X,, and 1 spyder..
> On my 2nd grow with the X...   plants love it... i have the X in a 4 x 4 room, and there is 100% coverage in the intire room...
> expensive, but worth it imo.





And how much did the light cost for a 4x4 tent please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2017)

Xaluti said:


> And how much did the light cost for a 4x4 tent please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think Umbra is Amurican, I looked in to them, the reg 900- spydr would be what 12-1300 plus another 200- shipping, duty? Hst?
perfect light for low ceiling, damn I may spring for one yet


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2017)

umbra said:


> Got the LED. speechless. replaced 2 1000w MH



The Spyder plus? just the 1 replaces TWO ?!?
One covers 4 x 4...  you had 2 1K bulbs covering 4 x 4? Holy crap that must have been hot. 

I'm anxious to see what you do with this light, do you have a log going here somewhere, seems I looked last time I couldn't find anything


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2017)

I have it on a light mover track in a 4x8 tent. It covers a 4x4 very well. I saw someone do the light mover with the spydr and 4.6 g/w with it.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 29, 2017)

umbra said:


> I have it on a light mover track in a 4x8 tent. It covers a 4x4 very well. I saw someone do the light mover with the spydr and 4.6 g/w with it.



the regular one or the plus?
a light rail, ahah, that's how you're replacing 2 bulbs  
exactly what I want to do here, I have 2 6 x 8 rooms (door in middle)
man, to see one in each room gliding back and forth across the canopies...veg in one and flower in the other.... HA! I'm drooling 

6" from the canopy...How are you handling that with the rail?


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2017)

clones are the same strain, all the same height


----------



## sopappy (Feb 1, 2018)

umbra said:


> Got the LED. speechless. replaced 2 1000w MH



MH?
What are you using for flower?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

Just put the girls into flowering. Just using the spydrx


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2018)

sopappy said:


> MH?
> What are you using for flower?


The way I was doing things, the tent was used just for veg and garage for flowering space. Garage has 6 ac/de 1000w HPS. Still doing that setup as is. The led is a test to see how it compares, so now flowering seedlings that were unsexed. Garage are all clones.


----------



## lowrider82 (Jun 11, 2018)

Get on YouTube and watch KillingCancerinCO.  Do grows some nice buds with them.  Very nice bud


----------

